# What is this in my tank?



## carolbearj (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi!
I was looking at my reef tank when something caught my eye.
It looks like this:










Can anyone tell me what this is please??

Thank you!!


----------



## RevRon (Feb 26, 2011)

Theres no pic? Try posting a link or something.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

a google mail attachment isn't going to post on the forums

upload it to the photo gallery here on the forum and post the link


----------



## carolbearj (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok I edited it! Please let me know if it works or not!! Thank you


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

floating around or stuck to the side of the tank?


looks like something has grabbed onto and is growing on the glass!


----------



## carolbearj (Feb 26, 2011)

It was stuck on the tank. I had gone out to get something at the store and when I came back it was gone. I looked around the tank and I couldnt find it. About 5 min ago I found it on the back of the tank. 
From this angle it looks like a pimple.


----------



## RevRon (Feb 26, 2011)

It looks alot like a Limpet. Judging by your "pimple" description, I would probably say it is a Keyhole Limpet.

Limpets On Wikipedia


----------



## carolbearj (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh thank you!!!
Is that bad for my tank??


----------

